# Slice layout on a laptop



## CalBear96 (Jan 14, 2011)

I get my new laptop tomorrow with a 240GB SSD.  I am loading Windows 7 onto the first 60GB partition and the second primary partition will be for FreeBSD 8.1.  I have seen many layouts and references to slices and file systems and have read the handbook as well as forum posts.  My question is should I have a different slice for each filesystem.  In other words:

/ on slice 1 (UFS+SU)
SWAP on slice 2
/tmp and /var on s3 ZFS
/usr s4 ZFS
and /home s5 (encrypted) ZFS

I see some layouts using only 2 slices, like Vermaden's layout http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082, but have read more times than not to have root on its own slice.  Or do I put all ZFS into one slice with different mount points?
I am also planning on using PCBSD to install FreeBSD so I can create ZFS and encryption from the get go. 

Sorry if this is confusing, but I am confused.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jan 14, 2011)

take the time to study tuning(7)()

also this may help for dealing with a ssd or it may not as I wrote it for gentoo installs... mind you some of the convention such as memory disc stays the same:

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=333059


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

"Primary partition" == "slice".  On a standard MBR, you only get four.  Any more are "extended partitions", which are best avoided.

gpart(8) changes the rules, and you can create lots of partitions.  The only difference from the user end is that the device names are a little different.  The second half of Disk Setup On FreeBSD shows examples.


----------



## aragon (Jan 14, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> gpart(8) changes the rules, and you can create lots of partitions.


I think it is important to say that GPT changes the rules.  Won't GPT have implications for the OP's Windows 7 installation?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> I think it is important to say that GPT changes the rules.  Won't GPT have implications for the OP's Windows 7 installation?



Maybe, although I'm pretty sure Windows 7 can handle GPT.  gparted might come in handy.


----------



## CalBear96 (Jan 14, 2011)

Doesn't Win 7 have the ability to create a partition for itself and then another "PC" partition on which I put FreeBSD?  So I guess my question is whether I need separate slices for each /,/var,/usr, /home or just partitions on the big slice?  Also, for aligning the SSD which size blocks should I use?  On the manufacturers site it recommended 512K blocks.
I am sorry if I am not understanding such a simple topic, but I really want my first install to go smoothly.  I really appreciate all the help and I will read tuning more thoroughly tomorrow.  
Also, this is for my laptop, not a mail server or anything, so what would you recommend for /var, /tmp, and /usr?  Sine /usr is where my software and applications go and I will be using Open Office and KDE, is 40GB large enough or overkill?
I was thinking of 1GB each for var and tmp.  The rest /home for all my files, music, pics, etc.


----------



## jalla (Jan 14, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> take the time to study tuning(7)()


Don't! While there's a lot of good advice in tuning(7), it's outdated wrt recommended partitioning (like 128Mb for root).

It's not usual to spend a slice for each partition, just use a single slice and create your system partitions inside that. That gives you some flexibility if you later find you will install an additional OS. Keep in mind that both Win7 and linux will demand 2 slices (in linux you can save 1 if you drop the raw swap partition).

With the size of current HDD's there's no point in shoehorning in your partitions either.
I often use something like this


```
/     1Gb
swap  2Gb
/var  1Gb
/usr  10Gb
/home rest
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 14, 2011)

CalBear96 said:
			
		

> Doesn't Win 7 have the ability to create a partition for itself and then another "PC" partition on which I put FreeBSD?


Are you talking about extended/logical partitions? As far as I know FreeBSD can't boot off one.



			
				CalBear96 said:
			
		

> So I guess my question is whether I need separate slices for each /,/var,/usr, /home or just partitions on the big slice?


No. Separate slices are never _needed_. But of course you can do whatever you want, even put /home on another disk for example.
Otherwise, make 2 slices, one for each operating system, and inside FreeBSD's create the partitions you want, i.e. /, /var, /usr, /home, etc. with the filesystem(s) you want on each of them.



			
				CalBear96 said:
			
		

> Also, this is for my laptop, not a mail server or anything, so what would you recommend for /var, /tmp, and /usr?  Sine /usr is where my software and applications go and I will be using Open Office and KDE, is 40GB large enough or overkill?
> I was thinking of 1GB each for var and tmp.  The rest /home for all my files, music, pics, etc.


It also depends on whether or not you will compile from source using ports. But I guess 40 GB should be good for that. Make sure / is 1 GB.
You can always reinstall the entire system in a few weeks/months, once you're more familiar with the system and its tools and you really know how much space _you_ need. dump(8) and restore(8) will then be very useful.


----------



## CalBear96 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was talking about primary partitions.  I know FreeBSD needs one to boot.  Thanks to you guys for clearing up my confusion.  I have crammed my brain with so much info, I have spaced on the most fundamental part.  I plan on compiling from ports.  I think I will learn more that way.
@ Beastie: With compiling from Ports and using Org and KDE how big would you recommend for /usr to be?  

If I put everything but SWAP and / on ZFS, I can resize later if I need to adjust, correct?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 14, 2011)

CalBear96 said:
			
		

> With compiling from Ports and using Org and KDE how big would you recommend for /usr to be?


I honestly don't know as I've never compiled OOo and don't even use KDE, but these are particularly big. This post may give you a rough idea about OOo.
Bear in mind that you can temporarily symlink the compiler's working directory to another location with more free space.


----------



## CalBear96 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, that does provide the info I need... though the 60GB was for ALL languages, no?  I think I will be good.  Thanks for everybody's help.  I'll be back I am sure, and one day maybe I will be able to contribute.  lol

Dave


----------

